# Halloween/Horror Radio



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would add "Never Ending Wonder Radio" at neverendingwonder.com. It only features Halloween music during late September and all of October, but it has 3 streams of really great stuff for those 6 weeks or so.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks! I'll add it now.


----------



## 77halloween365 (Aug 8, 2011)

aol radio has a pretty decent halloween channel too.....always finding new artists on that......

dtuneslive.com also has an awesome halloween channel....plenty of haunted mansion stuff.....you have to be registered to use the site, but it's free and painless....

thank you for this list......now i have some new radio channels to check out!


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks! I'll add them now. Where do you find the Halloween stuff on dtuneslive?

Thanks!


----------



## dixienites (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's some radio sites that I like... if you already have them, oopsie!

Slacker Halloween Radio: http://www.slacker.com/?sid=prog:1254 

Songza Halloween Radio: http://songza.com/listen/halloween-songza



This isn't really a station, but Dr. Toast has some really good mixes...
Community Audio/ Vintage Halloween Mixes: http://www.archive.org/details/VintageHalloweenMixes

Thanks for the LIST!


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks! I'll add the all!


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Updated list


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I believe Rue Morgue Radio has stopped podcasting ... which is too bad cuz they were damn good at it.

http://www.the-mortuary.com/showthread.php?t=30539


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

That's sad! I'll note it.


----------

